
Elon Musk's Wealth Is Closer to Your Wealth Than Jeff Bezos' Wealth - DarkContinent
https://www.reddit.com/r/dataisbeautiful/comments/hju9nw/oc_believe_it_or_not_the_wealth_of_elon_musk_is/
======
pmdulaney
Not in the geometric sense -- which is more like how people tend to think of
these things, whether explicitly or not.

Suppose my wealth is $1 million, including my house.

Then Elon Musk's wealth is 50/0.001 = 50,000 times greater than mine.

But Jeff Bezos's wealth is just 165/50 = 3.3 times greater than Musk's.

~~~
mytailorisrich
Yes. This is also because money brings diminishing returns: Average person to
Musk is a huge leap, probably the biggest leap there is, but Musk to Bezos
probably makes no practical difference.

~~~
pmdulaney
I agree.

It is also interesting to note that at 10% per annum Musk could turn his $50B
into $165B in 13 years, whereas it would take 113 years for my $1M to grow to
$50B.

